# Handed in applications on 03-02-05!!



## armyrules (8 Mar 2005)

Hey guys I handed in my apps for Reg on march 2nd I asked the recruiting officer if it was possible that I get into BMQ by the summer like the end of June or July and he said it was likley. I was just wondering How long do I have to wait before I get the call to do all the tests? The recruiting officer also said that I will do all my tests in one day because I live out of town. Do I have to bring in clothes to change for the PT test? Thanks guys for all your help


----------



## qor556 (8 Mar 2005)

Well, if they don't call you soon, call them. They may have "forgot" or something.

In relation to bringing clothes to do the pt test... wear 'em there (wear pants or something overtop if you are wearing shorts, that you can quickly take off before the test). Saves time so that you dont have to waste time changing.


----------



## armyrules (8 Mar 2005)

Thankx qor556 that helps


----------



## smithwicks60 (8 Mar 2005)

I did all my tests in one day too. Make sure to bring some PT cloths and the stuff to take a shower after your PT test.


Good luck !


----------



## armyrules (8 Mar 2005)

smithwicks60 said:
			
		

> I did all my tests in one day too. Make sure to bring some PT cloths and the stuff to take a shower after your PT test.
> 
> Thanks a lot how long after you handed in your applications did you get the call for you tests?
> 
> ...


----------



## patrick666 (8 Mar 2005)

I handed in my application some time in the last week of February - delayed a week by the CFRC due to transferance of files from Calgary. I was called this passed Monday informing me that my PT test was on April 5th at 9am. I would expect, with the way things have gone and the way I've read about them going, is that I should be sworn in for fall BMQ, possibly summer but I don't have my hopes set on it. Just be prepared to play the waiting game and keep at it. 

Cheers


----------



## Pea (8 Mar 2005)

I handed in my application on February 28. I haven't heard anything yet, but it's only been a little over a week. If I don't hear anything in a week or two I think I will call and make sure they still have my application and it didn't get lost. I am hoping to get on summer or fall BMQ, but I know I need to be patient and wait it out. I can't go anywhere until the end of June when I am done College anyways.


----------



## smithwicks60 (8 Mar 2005)

I handed in my application on October 21 2004. Got a call on October 26 2004 to schedule my tests on November 9 2004. That was pretty quick.


----------



## P-Free (8 Mar 2005)

I handed my application in on the 17th of February and the recruiter told me I should expect a call back within 3 weeks to schedule my aptitude test. The 3 week mark is on this Thursday, so if I don't hear back from them by then I'll probably give them a ring early next week.


----------



## patrick666 (8 Mar 2005)

Luckily enough for me I do not have to retake the aptitude test.  ;D

Cheers


----------



## armyrules (9 Mar 2005)

Thanks for all your help guys you've answered my question perfectly


----------



## patrick666 (9 Mar 2005)

Armyrules,

Where are you doing your testing? I am completing mine at the Barrie detachment... also, what are you applying for? 031, I assume? 
Maybe we'll get on the same BMQ course 'cause I handed my application in about a week before you... Good luck to ya, man! 

Cheers


----------



## armyrules (9 Mar 2005)

Patrick H. said:
			
		

> Armyrules,
> 
> Where are you doing your testing? I am completing mine at the Barrie detachment... also, what are you applying for? 031, I assume?
> Maybe we'll get on the same BMQ course 'cause I handed my application in about a week before you... Good luck to ya, man!
> ...



   I'm doing my testing at the Ottawa Recruiting Centre. You are correct I am applying for 031 are you? Thanks for the luck same to you man. That would be so cool if we are on BMQ together  until then...


----------



## patrick666 (9 Mar 2005)

Thanks   I'm heading in for 043 (Combat Engineer). That would be pretty cool to know somebody beforehand that is on the same course.. let me know how everything turns out. I heard there's a few people getting in by the end of the summer so let's keep our hopes up!  ;D

cheers


----------



## armyrules (9 Mar 2005)

That would be cool to know someone on the course beforehand hope to see ya there. I hope to get in at the beginning of summer but I guess I'll get whatever I am given  Good Luck


----------



## Pea (9 Mar 2005)

Does anyone know if they might delay my testing because I am not available to do BMQ until the end of June because I am in College until then? I thought they would still go ahead with it all because it can be such a long process. 

Thanks,


----------



## armyrules (9 Mar 2005)

Are you merit listed already? The recruiters might have lost your apps or something could be wrong on your applications. I'd call and ask why you have to start so late Hope all works out for ya


----------



## NiTz (9 Mar 2005)

hi guys.. hey my process have been a llot faster! I handed my app on jan.25th at 10:00 am.. got a call for my CFAT at 13:00 the SAME day! Then I went for my CFAT and I got all my other tests scheduled the next week... I guess that's different for everyone but hey... you guys wait for too long! That's a nonsense!

Good luck!


Cheers!   :warstory:


----------



## patrick666 (9 Mar 2005)

I have my PT on April 5th... do they conduct interviews/medicals the same day? I'd assume maybe the interview, that's what happened last time.. I could see the med being scheduled for a later date. 

I wonder if my recruiting time will be shortened due to the fact that my CFAT scores are already in my file - less work for myself and CFRC. 

Hurry up and wait, boys! Luck to all o fya!

Cheers


----------



## Pea (9 Mar 2005)

> Are you merit listed already? The recruiters might have lost your apps or something could be wrong on your applications. I'd call and ask why you have to start so late



I have only handed my paperwork in. I haven't done any testing or anyhting yet. It's only been just over a week since I handed my application in. So I am not worried about that. I was just wondering if they might put me on the bottom of the pile because I am in school until the end of June, so I can't do basic any earlier then that. I hope they will still process my paperwork and do interviews and such even though I can't do anything till the end of June.

Thanks,


----------



## armyrules (10 Mar 2005)

NiTz said:
			
		

> hi guys.. hey my process have been a llot faster! I handed my app on jan.25th at 10:00 am.. got a call for my CFAT at 13:00 the SAME day! Then I went for my CFAT and I got all my other tests scheduled the next week... I guess that's different for everyone but hey... you guys wait for too long! That's a nonsense!
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> ...


----------



## patrick666 (10 Mar 2005)

They are on a big push for recruits right now so we may luck out on the whole waiting time.... get in shape while you can! 

Cheers


----------



## armyrules (10 Mar 2005)

Patrick H. said:
			
		

> They are on a big push for recruits right now so we may luck out on the whole waiting time.... get in shape while you can!
> 
> Cheers


                  A big push YES I can't wait to join the army I would go today right now to BMQ and start to my lovley military career.


----------



## patrick666 (11 Mar 2005)

I'm with ya, bro..  been waiting a long time and now it is finally within reaching distance. It almost doesn't seem like it is actually happening... I'll PM you my email and you can add me to your MSN and we'll see how the processes go.... 

Cheers


----------



## armyrules (11 Mar 2005)

cool man will do and love your email


----------



## NiTz (11 Mar 2005)

Wow.. I went to the CFRC today and they told me my med. was OK and that I was merit listed since yesterday .. COOL!.. It only took a whole month for the entire testing and med'waiting process. Now I just have to wait for this phone call! Good luck to all of you guys!!




Cheers!


----------



## patrick666 (11 Mar 2005)

Yeah guys, that would be awesome if we all get in... we'll have to drink some brews!

Cheers!!


----------



## McAllister (11 Mar 2005)

Oh, man... I took my med in Jan and it still isnt processed and I'm in perfect health with perfect eyesight. Brutal.

Congrats, dudes. Still more wait time for me I guess.  I'm so ready for a carreer in 031 and I'm trying to get in with this next selection in April.


----------



## patrick666 (11 Mar 2005)

Have you spoken to a recruiter recently? If not, I would recommend you do and see just where and what your file is at. 

Cheers


----------



## McAllister (12 Mar 2005)

Yeah, bud. Just talked to him a few days ago. I want in BAD. PPCLI to be exact. I'll phone and phone and phone untill he helps me out. I once got a good summer job that way. PHONE HARRASSMENT. >


----------



## patrick666 (12 Mar 2005)

'Atta boy!  ;D

I'm not too sure where I'll go, I'd like to stay in Ontario, if possible, so probably the RCR.


----------



## McAllister (12 Mar 2005)

I'll take the PPCLI myself. I love it out west.  I figure, since I phoned my recruiter last monday, this tuesday seems like a good time to call and ask if I'm in yet.  I figure he'll get so sick of me he'll try his damndest to get me in the forces just so he won't have to deal with me anymore.


----------



## patrick666 (12 Mar 2005)

I just moved back from Alberta and loved it too. There is some extreme mountain biking out there, for sure. I used to ride everyday on some pretty crazy cliffside trails.


----------



## armyrules (17 Mar 2005)

I called the recruiters yesterday and he said that I am only going to do my tests in April because they are all backlogged with the RMC applications. Then I asked him if I could get into BMQ by late June early July and he says it is doubtful. So I guess you'll be starting without me boys   godd luck   drink a few for mw alright  CHEERRS


----------



## NiTz (17 Mar 2005)

If I get in before you, I promise that i'll get drunk for ya and all the others who are waiting for their career to start... lol

BTW, that's sad they get so busy, but why do they priorize RMC applicants over Reg. F. applicants? Hmm...


Cheers!


----------



## armyrules (17 Mar 2005)

NiTz said:
			
		

> If I get in before you, I promise that i'll get drunk for ya and all the others who are waiting for their career to start... lol
> 
> BTW, that's sad they get so busy, but why do they priorize RMC applicants over Reg. F. applicants? Hmm...
> that's exactly what I was thinking
> ...


----------



## NiTz (17 Mar 2005)

That may be a timings question, like they need the new applicants to be in before summer of something like that.. I can't see any other good reason behing that!


Cheers


----------



## Nervous sheep (18 Mar 2005)

i've given them my application on march 8 05 didnt got update from them so i called and my file is now at the recruiting center.
Hoping for summer BMQ..


----------



## NiTz (18 Mar 2005)

Nervous sheep : they didn't call you back to schedule all your tests?? sounds weird!

btw , if you're not a private, why do you use the private avatar? Anyways, good luck but it seems to be going in a weird way for you...  ???

Cheers!


----------



## patrick666 (18 Mar 2005)

Good luck getting for summer BMQ   

I think a lot of us have our fingers crossed for that.

Cheers.


----------



## NiTz (18 Mar 2005)

Fingers and toes crossed! I even ask my girlfriend to cross her fingers for me, but she don't want to see me leave so she doesn't and call me stupid hehehehe.. I love her so much  ;D

Making it for the summer BMQ is my biggest dream.. as it was said on another thread, someone's BMQ has been scheduled for may, so maybe they already booked everyone for april.. another LONG month of waiting but well, May should do fine! 


Cheers


----------



## patrick666 (18 Mar 2005)

Have you completed your testing, Nitz? I have my physical on April 5th so thats cutting 'er short, eh!


----------



## NiTz (19 Mar 2005)

Yes, all my testing is done an my med file has been approved by Borden and is back, meaning that i'm on the merit list right about now! I hope so much to get this darn call... awwh

Cheers!


----------



## patrick666 (19 Mar 2005)

Ah, cool beans.

Good luck, bro. Keep us informed...

CHeers!


----------



## NiTz (19 Mar 2005)

Sure I will! I heard that there was a selection board within the next 2 weeks or so... that would be so nice!


----------



## patrick666 (19 Mar 2005)

Sorry if you've answered this before, but what did you apply for? reg/res? what trade?

Cheers


----------



## NiTz (19 Mar 2005)

I applied reg. F NCM, 434 FCS tech, 526 Avionics tech, 514 Avation tech. 

As I heard, the 434 trade is still distressed in personnel since the last FY or so.. I don't see anything keeping me from joining soon!


Cheers!


----------



## Paish (20 Mar 2005)

NiTz said:
			
		

> BTW, that's sad they get so busy, but why do they priorize RMC applicants over Reg. F. applicants? Hmm...



They prioritize the rmc applicants probably because the rmc selection board is april20/21 i heard so they need to have everything processed and ready for the boards by then.


----------



## P-Free (20 Mar 2005)

I got the same answer from recruiting when I called them asking about the status of my file. They said I should be hearing from them sometime in April to schedule all the tests. But I didn't hear about it being doubtful for June/July BMQ. That's right about the time I was hoping to leave.

Ah well, I better start looking for a job for this summer.  

P.S. what trade are you hoping to join, armyrules? My list is Signal Operator, Combat Engineer, Weapons Technician - Land.


----------



## NiTz (21 Mar 2005)

Paish said:
			
		

> They prioritize the rmc applicants probably because the rmc selection board is april20/21 i heard so they need to have everything processed and ready for the boards by then.



That would make sense to me!


----------



## kincanucks (21 Mar 2005)

All ROTP files (RMC and Civ U) were sent in last Friday so the CFRC/Ds should be back to processing Reg and Res F files with the emphasis on Res F because of the upcoming summer BMQs.


----------



## armyrules (21 Mar 2005)

P-Free said:
			
		

> I got the same answer from recruiting when I called them asking about the status of my file. They said I should be hearing from them sometime in April to schedule all the tests. But I didn't hear about it being doubtful for June/July BMQ. That's right about the time I was hoping to leave.
> 
> Ah well, I better start looking for a job for this summer.
> 
> P.S. what trade are you hoping to join, armyrules? My list is Signal Operator, Combat Engineer, Weapons Technician - Land.



My list is Infantry, Artillery or combat engineer and I was really hoping to get BMQ this summer hopefully the SGT was mistaken. Well I guess that I'll have to play the waiting game for now!! P.S P-Free are you going for Reg or Res?


----------



## P-Free (22 Mar 2005)

armyrules said:
			
		

> P.S P-Free are you going for Reg or Res?



Reg Force.


----------

